# Luciano Pavarotti



## Carol (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2007)

*.*


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 6, 2007)

Classic vocals had all but vanished off the US entertainment radar, until Pavarotti blew the public mind with beauty and power. I can remember him showing up on all sorts of "variety shows" in the day, and always bringing a touch of elegance and a humor that bespoke an amused appreciation of life. Seeing him perform in person remains one of the most astounding memories of my life.

Bravo, Maestro!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bydand (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## blacklightmike (Sep 6, 2007)

Ciao, maestro.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a huge opera fan, but I do listen on occasion, and it's saddening to see such a star fall away.

:asian:


----------

